# OMY~ I have babies



## pondmom (Feb 13, 2004)

This is what I found in my tank(2 of them). I had no idea my fronts were even holding. :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

lol grats


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Now that's cool - congrats!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

wonderful.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

cool  congratz


----------



## pondmom (Feb 13, 2004)

So let me ask...
My adult fronts won't eat these will they :? I sure hope not because the little ones are
so darn cute!!
How could I have missed this?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If they can catch and find them they will eat them. You might have had alot more than just two and those are the two smartest of the group and held on hiding in the rockwork the longest.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

pondmom said:


> So let me ask...
> My adult fronts won't eat these will they :? I sure hope not because the little ones are
> so darn cute!!
> How could I have missed this?


I know that they WILL eat them if they can get them & although I've seen Fronts pull back & not eat their young,...I wouldn't suggest to anyone asking that they won't eat everyone that they can catch & sometimes INSTINCTUALLY gulp them down.

Don't feel bad pondy, if you have had fronts for anytime, then most of us have probably missed a spawn, & only knew it occurred when the fry darted in & out from under a rock when the female released them.

Usually when you have them already in the tank like that & you notice, it's almost impossible to catch them, unless you totally break down the tank. I end up making more places for them to duck into & be comfortable & make sure that they get food & they grow & do the rest.

CONGRATZ!!

gjx


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you had your heart set on catching them you could also try to put a tank divider (make sure it goes into the substrate) when they are in a certain area that way you would only have to remove the rocks in that one area and not the entire tank. Then you could net them and put everything back the way it was.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> If you had your heart set on catching them you could also try to put a tank divider (make sure it goes into the substrate) when they are in a certain area that way you would only have to remove the rocks in that one area and not the entire tank. Then you could net them and put everything back the way it was.


Might work for some, but I'd have to change my aquascaping around drastically just to do that ( HEY MAYBE I'M JUST LAZY  ) & maybe my lil front fry have alwsy been more skiddish than some others, but some of them I hardly saw but briefly & in glimpses,...but far away enough from large rock masses for me to do that.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess it would depend on how much rockwork and how its organized. I try to leave gaps here and there without any rocks, i could slip a divider in and my rock piles are not that high or big rocks. So i guess its all about how many and how its put together.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats. you have a momma fish that can hold full term!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah, i didnt think about that, its rare for fronts to hold full term i belive. Maybe not rare just not as common.


----------



## pondmom (Feb 13, 2004)

You guys are great!! Thanks for all the replies.
However...I'm not looking to catch them. I'm just going to leave them and hopefully they will grow to the size of my adults.
I can't really place a divider in there because it's rather deep and my other fronts would not have the room that they need.
I also have a moori in this tank(which I'd like to find a home for) as well as a yellow one that I don't know what it is.
Everytime I take the camera out...they get very skidish and hide. My largest adult males are roughly 8"

Here's my passion :thumb:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW. Very nice. You must live somewhere warm. Those would freeze here in Chicago. Or a large heater would be needed.


----------



## pondmom (Feb 13, 2004)

Bearfan...

I live in Minneapolis, MN. Only in MN can it be 70* one day and snow the next!! :thumb:


----------

